# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Тайна имени , пишем что означает ваше  имя

## Justin

Татья́на (лат. Tatius; церк. Татиана) — женское имя. Одно из самых распространённых женских имён среди русских. Хотя имя имеет римское происхождение, а святая Татьяна почитается и в Православной, и в Римской церквях, широкое распространение имя получило только в России, и уже оттуда вторично появилось в странах Европы.

Имя, предположительно, значит по-латински «принадлежащая Татию» (например, легендарному царю сабинян Татию Титу). Мужское соответствие — Татиан.

Святые
мученица Татьяна Римская (226) — день памяти 12/25 января
страстотерпица Великая Княжна Татьяна Николаевна (1897—1917) — 4/17 июля
преподобномученица Татьяна — 8/21 октября
исповедница Татьяна Бякирева — 10/23 декабря
преподобномученица Татьяна (Грибкова) — 1/14 сентября
мученица Татьяна Гримблит — 10/23 сентября
мученица Татьяна Егорова — 10/23 декабря
мученица Татьяна Кушнир — Собор новомучеников
преподобномученица Татьяна Фомичёва — 20 ноября / 3 декабря.
послушница, преподобномученица Татьяна Чекмазова — 28 сентября / 11 октября
Значение имени Татьяна вариант 1
1. Личность Татьяны. Излучающие свет. 
2. Характер. 97%.
3. Излучение. 99%. 
4. Вибрация. 100 000 колеб./с. 
5. Цвет. Голубой.
6. Основные черты. Воля — интуиция — активность — сексуальность. 
7. Тотемное растение Татьяны. Черника. 
8. Тотемное животное. Рысь. 
9. Знак. Скорпион. 
10. Тип. Достаточно посмотреть в глаза девушке с именем Татьяна, чтобы понять, каким был взгляд нашей праматери Евы: в них есть страстность первых утренних лучей. Очень нахальны — настоящие сорванцы, подкарауливают жертву, как их тотемное животное рысь. Взрослея, производят впечатление людей, обладающих каким-то тайным знанием, читающих книгу жизни. 
11. Психика. Интроверты, не поддаются влиянию, обладают невероятной памятью. 
12. Воля. Сильная. Татьяна хочет иметь все. И немедленно! Верит только в себя. 
13. Возбудимость. Сильная, что, к счастью, уравновешивается титанической волей. 
14. Скорость реакции. Тип горячий и жаркий. Эти женщины оказывают всем сопротивление, что часто мешает им в жизни. Они мстительные гордячки, конфликтные и скандальные. Не слушают чужих советов, как бы полезны они ни были. 
15. Активность. В школе у них возникает много проблем, они спорят с учителями и особенно конфликтуют с учительницами. Мечта Татьяны — стать артисткой, художницей; певицей; скульптором. 
16. Интуиция. Татьянами руководит ясновидение. Предчувствуют, отгадывают, обволакивают вас своим обаянием. Мужчины очень быстро убеждаются в этом. 
17. Интеллект. Слишком аналитичны. Их рысьи глаза ничего не пропускают. Благодаря миловидности и обаянию могут склонить на свою сторону не только близких. 
18. Восприимчивость. Очень разборчивы. Любят только то, что принадлежит им. Татьяна — королева, нуждающаяся в подданных. 
19. Нравственность. Не слишком строгая. Им кажется, что они имеют право распоряжаться нравственными принципами и менять их по своему усмотрению. 
20. Здоровье. У Татьян хрупкие кости и очень «впечатлительный» желудок. Не советуем пренебрегать диетой и поздно ужинать. Возможны несчастные случаи, связанные с автотранспортом. В детстве необходимо следить за глазами. 
21. Сексуальность. Секс для них — это все или ничего. Все — когда любят. Ничего — когда не любят. 
22. Поле деятельности. Медицина, особенно парамедицина. Могут стать опытными инженерами. Умеют рассказывать и заставляют слушать себя. 
23. Общительность. Принимают у себя гостей, которые им нравятся, прочих выставляют за дверь. Было бы отлично, если бы они выбрали себе мужа-флегматика. Кстати, любят коллекционировать мужчин без разбора. 
24. Заключение. Сделать какой-то определенный вывод практически невозможно. Татьяна постоянно все начинает с нуля, ни замужество, ни пришедшая зрелость не являются для

----------


## Justin

Значение имени Татьяна вариант 2
Имя Татьяна происходит от латинского Татиус — имени сабинского1 царя. По другой же версии, Татьяна — древнегреческого происхождения: устроительница, учредительница.С детства отличается эмоциональностью и одновременно умением постоять за себя, прагматичностью и принципиальностью, правда, принципы ее могут меняться в зависимости от настроения. В кругу сверстниц старается быть лидером. В школьные годы посещает спортивные секции, танцевальный кружок, танцы — слабость многих Татьян. Тяготится однообразием.Взрослая Татьяна достаточно упряма и властна, знает, чего хочет, и не любит возражений. Она всегда постарается настоять на своем. Хорошо справится с любой работой, особенно если это происходит на глазах непосредственного начальника; будучи сама начальником, имеет привычку одергивать подчиненных, «ставить» их на место.На людях артистична, эгоцентрична, любит мужское общество. Дома несколько деспотична, покрикивает на домашних. В семейной жизни часто бывает несчастна, так как стремится руководить мужем и одновременно хочет, чтобы рядом с ней находился сильный, мужественный человек. Дети немного побаиваются Татьяны: она строга и вспыльчива, может без особого повода накричать на них. У нее не очень много подруг, ей чужда сентиментальность, в отношениях с окружающими, в том числе со свекровью, доминирует прагматичный подход.Таня любит модно одеваться, но, не обладая большой фантазией, платит, как правило, немалые деньги за готовую одежду. Любительница домашнего консервирования, запаслива. В семье часто выступает инициатором ремонтов, переделок, перестановки мебели.С возрастом в характере этих женщин появляется больше терпимости, что благоприятно сказывается и на семейных отношениях. Не любит жаловаться подружкам «на жизнь». Ревнива, но упрямо скрывает свою ревность. Не выносит однообразия, дальние поездки, путешествия — ее страсть.Среди всех Татьян самая спокойная — с отчеством Михайловна, одаренная и довольно спокойная — Владимировна, очень упрямая Татьяна — Николаевна.Альберту, Станиславу, Вячеславу или Геннадию Татьяне лучше предпочесть Марка, Олега, Ивана, Анатолия, Валерия или Сергея.1Сабины — италийские племена, часть которых жила на холмах Рима.

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 13:10_
Значение имени Татьяна вариант 3
Татьяна — устанавливающая (греч.).
Именины: 25 января — Святая мученица Татьяна.
Знак Зодиака — Козерог.
Планета — Марс.
Цвет Татьяны — багряный.
Благоприятное дерево — вяз.
Заветное растение — клевер.
Покровитель имени — суслик.
Камень-талисман — рубин.
Характер.
Татьяна упряма, властна, целеустремленна, не терпит возражении, порою деспотична. Это очень эмоциональный, артистичный человек с огромным запасом обаяния. Эгоцентрична, не сентиментальна, абсолютно не проницательна, хотя считает себя таковой. Очень субъективна. Деловая хватка изумительна, ум острый, потенция личности колоссальна, однако по свойству характера своего не всегда используема.
Татьяна очень ревнива. Ее страсть — путешествия.

----------


## kalita

Елена - свет, светлая (древнегреческое).
 Древняя формула имени - Селена - луна. Имя очень популярно.
Зодиак имени: Близнецы.
Планета: Меркурий.
Цвет имени: серо-голубой.
Камень-талисман: халцедон.
Благоприятное растение: ясень, астра.
Покровитель имени: олень.
Счастливый день: среда.
Счастливое время года: весна.
Уменьшительные формы: Лена, Леночка, Ленуся, Аленушка, Еленушка, Леля.
Основные черты: восприимчивость, возбудимость. 
ИМЕНИНЫ, СВЯТЫЕ ПОКРОВИТЕЛИ

Елена Мученица, дочь апостола Алфея, 8 июня (26 мая).
Елена Сербская, королева, преподобная, 12 ноября (30 октября), мать святого Стефана, короля Сербского, жили в XIV в.
Елена Равноапостольная, Константинопольская, царица, 19 (6) марта, 3 июня (21 мая). Святая царица Елена - мать святого равноапостольного царя Константина. В 336 году она обрела в Иерусалиме Животворящий Крест Господень. Царица освободила в Иерусалиме все места, связанные с земной жизнью Христа и Его Пречистой Матери, от всяких следов язычества, повелела воздвигнуть в этих местах христианские церкви. Раздав в Иерусалиме щедрую милостыню и устроив трапезы для бедных, святая царица Елена возвратилась в Константинополь. 
НАРОДНЫЕ ПРИМЕТЫ, ОБЫЧАИ

 3 июня - Олены - длинные льны, Елена-льняница. В этот день начинают сеять лен - посеешь на Олену лен - будут длинные льны.
 Если на 3 июня дождь с градом, то 3 декабря снег с крупой. 
ИМЯ И ХАРАКТЕР

 Леночка растет спокойным и ласковым ребенком. Немного ленива, у нее замедленная реакция, очень любит оставлять все "на потом". Восприимчива, даже очень впечатлительна к красивым сторонам жизни. Очень нуждается в родительской ласке, нежном, теплом к ней отношении. Она очень любит сказки, живет в вымышленном мире дворцов, принцесс, пажей, пышных приемов, великолепных нарядов и драгоценностей. 

 Учится Лена хорошо, у нее отличная память, богатая фантазия. Она влюбляется в красивых, хорошо одетых учителей, по их предметам у нее всегда "отлично". Она немного замкнута, застенчива, живет в мире своих мечтаний, но это не мешает ей быть жизнерадостной, оптимисткой. Елена слишком возбудима, капризна, что одновременно является и слабостью, и очарованием. Дружит больше с мужчинами, подруг почти нет, с женщинами отношения складываются нелегко. Обиды прощает с трудом, никогда не забудет о нанесении оскорблений. Елена очень доверчива и добра, особенно если это для нее необременительно. Узнав, что кто-то нуждается в помощи, она тут же возбуждается, готова сделать многое, но вскоре забывает о своих же эмоциях. Елена очень любопытна, секреты держать не может, если необходимо, она пойдет на компромисс с собственной совестью. Чужой успех ее задевает, она завистлива, в этом случае возбуждаются ее собственные амбиции. 

 С юности Елена склоняется к работе в сфере эстетики, искусства. Она талантлива, живет эмоциями, может быть актрисой, музыкантом, художницей, певицей, манекенщицей. Елена независима, умеет общаться с людьми, работа ее увлекает, но она не терпит жесткого распорядка дня, раннего начала службы. 

 Елена может любить бескорыстно и крепко. В любви высвобождаются ее внутренние силы, она способна на жертвенность, но ждет такого же отношения к себе. Она очень ревнива, но ни за что не признается в этом даже самой себе, так как считает себя выше столь низменной страсти. Семья не поглощает Елену целиком. Она не переживает об обязательном обеде, уборке, стирке, но тем не менее умеет создать в семье атмосферу покоя и мира. Особенно Елена заботится о детях. 
ИМЯ В ИСТОРИИ И ИСКУССТВЕ

 Елена Александровна Суворова-Рымнинская (1785-1855), княгиня, дочь обер-камергера Александра Львовича Нарышкина, мать - Мария Алексеевна Сенявина, дочь известного адмирала. Родители Елены Александровны были близкими людьми при дворе и пользовались одинаково расположением императоров Павла и Александра I. 

 Юная Елена Александровна была фрейлиной императрицы. 15 лет вышла замуж за князя Аркадия Александровича Суворова (1780-1811). Брак этот не был счастливым для Елены Александровны, ее муж не был создан для семейной жизни. 

 В 26 лет княгиня Суворова осталась вдовой с четырьмя малолетними детьми. После смерти мужа она уехала за границу, жила там продолжительное время, лишь изредка и ненадолго возвращалась в Россию, поскольку ее слабое здоровье требовало пребывание в теплом климате. 

 В 1814 году княгиня Елена Александровна была в Вене, где отец ее, А.Л. Нарышкин, состоял во время Венского Конгресса. На блестящих балах и празднествах, которыми сопровождался этот небывалый съезд императоров, королей и принцев всей Европы, княгиня Суворова, благодаря своей красоте и обаянию, привлекала всеобщее внимание. Она занимала видное место среди высшей европейской аристократии. 

 Елена Александровна обладала хорошими музыкальными способностями и приятным голосом. Композитор Д. Россини написал в ее честь кантату на известный мотив: "Ах, зачем было огород городить", повторенную им затем в финале второго действия оперы "Севильский цирюльник". 

 В 1823 году княгиня Суворова вступила во второй брак с князем Василием Сергеевичем Голициным и остальную часть своей жизни провела на юге России, в Одессе, Симферополе и в крымском имении мужа "Василъ-Сарай". 

 До самых последних дней жизни, почти потеряв зрение, княгиня Елена Александровна Голицина сохранила свежесть ума и чарующую приветливость, которые делали ее приятной и интересной собеседницей. Она была другом В. Жуковского, состояла в постоянной переписке со слепцом-поэтом И. Козловым, ей посвятил стихотворение А.С. Пушкин: 

 Дано об ней воспоминанье
 Ношу в сердечной глубине,
 Ее минутное внимание
 Отрадой долго было мне.
 Твердил я стих обвороженный,
 Мой стих, унынья звук живой.
 Так мило ею повторенный,
 Замеченный ее душой...

----------

